# Small Meet- San Antonio Furrs



## AressFenus (May 21, 2008)

Okay, besides all of the BBQs by Harley (And I can't get to any because of work), I plan to have a small meet at maybe the end of July or August. I can't wait until Furry Fiesta, knowing full well I may not even be able to go, nor can I get to anywhere else. This meeting wil be at my neighborhood park, and trust me, it's plenty large, even a lake for fishing.

You might not think there'd be too much to do, but you can run all over the place or climb on anything. It would be around 5 or 6 PM and just run as long as anyone cares. Thered just be no beer. Once all the neighbor kids are gone, we have full reign. Just bring some stuff for fun. 

Also, Harley will be coking for us. We're having burgers for sure, and maybe ribs. You can bring you suit if you'd like, but you know how Texas weather is.

If we can't do this then Halloween must be spent at Seaworld for a wonderful troup of suits.


----------



## AressFenus (May 29, 2008)

There's got to be some SA furs on these forums...


----------



## Not A Fox (Feb 23, 2009)

I really don't want to.


----------

